# Advanced Carbine II



## NTTG2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

*`*​*






 *​*Northeast Tactical Training **Group LLC*​​*Advanced Carbine II course*​
*Date: Sat* April 20th 2013

*Location:* Sippican Rod and Gun Club
 Homeland Security Range
 215 Dexter Lane
 Rochester, MA 02770

*Check-In:* 0900 Course length: 8 Hours
*Course Cost:* $250.00 (Bring a friend and receive $25 off)
*Ammunition Avail. Costs:* $150/350rnds 

*This is a level II Carbine class designed for shooters with a minimum of a carbine 1 (Basic level) course. This course moves at a fast pace and challenges the shooter to push the envelope in carbine. Carbine II covers the following topics in depth. 

*Topics Include: *
• Safety Brief
• Mindset
• Advanced manipulations and movement
• Multi-threat engagements
• Malfunctions
• Improvised shooting positions
• Advanced cover positions
• Individual and team drills
• Gun fighting from a vehicle
• Timed drills and evaluations

To register or for more information visit:
www.negunfighter.com
[email protected]
857.264.0268
​*Control the outcome. Win the fight! *​


----------

